# 2006 Lemond Poprad...nice!



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

If you like orange bikes. Paint changes only it would appear. No carbon fork.

http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/poprad.shtml


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*How did you get to the 2006 lineup?*

I keep trying to follow the link backward to see other 2006 models but can only access 2005


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*good lookin*

wonder if available frame only


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> wonder if available frame only


THey have been available as frame and fork the last couple of years for about $500. Not bad for an 853 frame.


----------



## luvmybike (Aug 19, 2002)

*great bike IMO*

I picked up the 2000 (or maybe it was an '01, gold version) model from my old LBS. The last year thet came with the steel fork. At that time the frame was 320. It has been a great bike.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*just wish it had*

TT cable routing. I'm old skool I guess


----------



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

*re. 2006 models*



luvmybike said:


> I keep trying to follow the link backward to see other 2006 models but can only access 2005


You can see the other models by changing the 2005 to 2006 in the link or click one of these.

http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/sarthe.shtml
http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bik...ix_de_fer.shtml
http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/poprad.shtml
http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/zurich.shtml
http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bik...nos_aires.shtml
http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/versailles.shtml
http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/alpe_d_huez.shtml
http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/tourmalet.shtml


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> THey have been available as frame and fork the last couple of years for about $500. Not bad for an 853 frame.


Not 853 any more, though. As of '05, it's True Temper Platinum.


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

The 2006 actually has a new crank and bottom bracket. 

Truvativ GXP external bearings bottom bracket, Bonty Race Cross GXP crank


----------



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

*disc version*

http://www.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/poprad_disc.shtml


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

*'06 update*

just got a 2006 Poprad--the bike shipped with the same crank/bb as on the '05 (not the new crank on the photo above). So, it looks like the paint truly was the only chane for '06. Either that, or mine's out-of-spec.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

I bet yours is pretty much a simple paint change as they're still going through model year changes. I'd expect later ones to show up as specced. 

The disc one is really sweet looking. Well, accept for cable routing that is....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*a girl I train with has one*

orange has a tad of metallic in it. quite a lovely ride.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> wonder if available frame only


And without the decals??


----------



## oktexchic (Feb 8, 2008)

*2006 poprad to purchase*

I am talking to a hispanic (thick accent hard to understand) about buying his Lemond Poprad. He said he bought it from a racer a few years ago, yet when he sent picture, it was the orange 2006 color. Since the information seems to be contradictory, and with as many bikes that are stolen all the time, I am suspecting it may have been stolen. He is in FL, I am in TX. What do I do in this situation .... Diane [email protected]


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

oktexchic said:


> I am talking to a hispanic (thick accent hard to understand) about buying his Lemond Poprad. He said he bought it from a racer a few years ago, yet when he sent picture, it was the orange 2006 color. Since the information seems to be contradictory, and with as many bikes that are stolen all the time, I am suspecting it may have been stolen. He is in FL, I am in TX. What do I do in this situation .... Diane [email protected]


IMO, don't buy it, you'll feel guilty.

Alternatively, buy it, post some pictures and the story on various forums and give the seller's details to anyone who can correctly tell you the serial number. 

Plus, some people are sentimental about their bikes, if someone ended up with one of mine I'd probably reimburse them whatever they paid to get it back.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

oktexchic said:


> I am talking to a hispanic (thick accent hard to understand) about buying his Lemond Poprad. He said he bought it from a racer a few years ago, yet when he sent picture, it was the orange 2006 color. Since the information seems to be contradictory, and with as many bikes that are stolen all the time, I am suspecting it may have been stolen. He is in FL, I am in TX. What do I do in this situation .... Diane [email protected]


Selling my 2005 and 2006 59cm Poprads, tho you've got to be pretty tall to want these!


----------



## 1/8 kid (Nov 26, 2008)

oktexchic said:


> I am talking to a hispanic (thick accent hard to understand) about buying his Lemond Poprad. He said he bought it from a racer a few years ago, yet when he sent picture, it was the orange 2006 color. Since the information seems to be contradictory, and with as many bikes that are stolen all the time, I am suspecting it may have been stolen. He is in FL, I am in TX. What do I do in this situation .... Diane [email protected]


well if he's hispanic, then it' definitely stolen!..... i mean come on.... wtf? if he wasn't hispanic would you still think it was stolen? what do you mean by contradictory? if i'm not mistaken, 2006 was a "few years ago". i know bikes are stolen all the time and that they are floating around out there being sold to people who don't know they are stolen but honestly it doesn't seem like this one is stolen to me. first of all, you are talking to him, so obviously he has given you his phone number.... something someone trying to sell a stolen bike would never do. he has emailed you photos so you have his email address. how did you find the bike/guy in the first place if you are in TX and he is in FL? most stolen bikes are sold to pawn shops, over sites like craigslist or to sleazy bike shops that have no morals.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

A Poprad owned by a racer!? What kind of racer? I normally wouldn't associate a Poprad with competitive cycling. Amateur cycling maybe...


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

um, you do realize that post was over year old?


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, Lemond's new 2006 lineup looks sweet!


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> A Poprad owned by a racer!? What kind of racer? I normally wouldn't associate a Poprad with competitive cycling. Amateur cycling maybe...



What, a nicely spec'ed out Poprad would make a lovely race bike.
The tube set is actually nicer / lighter than my racer and I know several folks sporting a surly which is a boat anchor in comparsion.

If your wondering if you should buy it, go with your heart. On the other hand. The seller, theif or not will sell it to someone.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> A Poprad owned by a racer!? What kind of racer? I normally wouldn't associate a Poprad with competitive cycling. Amateur cycling maybe...


Did Matt Kelly ever race on a Poprad? It was produced to commemorate his win in Poprad _two years after he won on a different bike_.

Or should we just associate it with being associated with competitive cycling by Lemond Bike's marketing dept.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> orange has a tad of metallic in it. quite a lovely ride.


The bike, I trust.


----------



## illnacord (Feb 25, 2008)

WTB: 59cm Poprad Disc for sale, condition does not matter nor does frameset or complete. Located in Concord, CA. Send private message, thank you.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone with a 49 cm Propad they want to unload? PM me!


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

illnacord said:


> WTB: 59cm Poprad Disc for sale, condition does not matter nor does frameset or complete. Located in Concord, CA. Send private message, thank you.





vanjr said:


> Anyone with a 49 cm Propad they want to unload? PM me!


I'm looking for a pony, plz PM me with pix of your pony for sale.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Lemond spawns yet another controversy. :nonod:


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

What size? Color? They are carbon base you know, unless U want an iron horse...


----------

